
Show HN: Sortraits, Portraits of Sorting Algorithms - wtracy
https://wtracy.gitlab.io/sortraits/
======
acconrad
Idea: turn them into actual portrait prints. Set up an Etsy page for people to
make posters out of these.

~~~
woliveirajr
I'd easily have one on the wall. Bonus point for the title being the algorithm
name and a small print with the initial values, in gray, barelly visible.

------
plibither8
Similar to this, music of sorting algorithms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3j9d9BDLa0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3j9d9BDLa0)

------
andrei_says_
These are beautiful and geeky. They would look good on office walls.

I would play with palette and maybe even make variations of color available.

